# Halloween Party!!!!!!! K puppies



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the K litter is here.....4 girls, 3 boys....born on Halloween!




























I love these guys already!

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It's about time!!!!! I've been waiting for the pics. So which one is Kaos????? LOL

They sure are dark!!

Congrats on yet another beautiful litter.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

:wub:

Congratulations Lee!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how cute!!! So K litter.... going with a halloween theme that involves the letter K?! Could be fun!!!! lol. Must look away. Cant have puppy right now....


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Halloween puppies...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Since they are the "K" babies, one of the girls is going to be named after "grandma" right?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Old Bitch was a Hallowiener...we always celebrated by dressing her in a bun costume. Your little sausages look delicious too. Congrats!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Halloween and birthday for your puppies! They look like they're nicely sized, too.

Their mama looks very proud. Feel free to share more pictures!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not a theme litter - just the x-rays looked like a party! K litter pups....Kairo, Kaos, Kyra (after Grandma) Kougar, Kobra...etc

they 'hum' so cute when they are nursing

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha i love the Kobra with with the K. Thats cool. All these new puppy picture threads are making the wait really hard!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

some new pics on the photobucket acct!

Pretty much all gone....people wanting males are getting females, and only one person seems to be reluctant to commit - wants to see them before she commits - puppy may be gone before she can travel!!! 

Just tickled to death to get a nice selection of pups - couple look to be DARK - please Csabre, make one your twin for me!!!!

K Litter pictures by wolfstraum - Photobucket


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Adorable!

I love Kaos already, because I have a Chaos! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww so cute, and momma is gorgeous  congrats !!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:wub: :wub: Congrats! I have a Halloween baby too, trick or treat and I got the trick! :rofl:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Lee.. love the pictures.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! Beautiful pups!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such beautiful little treats, and momma looks very proud. :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratualtions!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Lee,

Which name are you planning to use for the one you are keeping?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not sure yet - maybe Kyra, and Kougar.....family names in this litter - grandmother and uncles!!! Kairo is going to an owner of an H litter female, and that is one of my favorite names too....Cairo from the C litter is a State Police Dog in Vermont. They are doing well on day 3!!

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I really like Kairo too. Noticed when you posted that name earlier that it was also an "uncles" name. So are you planning on holding back a male and a female?

Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Congrats! They look like perfect puppies!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> some new pics on the photobucket acct!
> 
> Pretty much all gone....people wanting males are getting females, and only one person seems to be reluctant to commit - wants to see them before she commits - puppy may be gone before she can travel!!!
> 
> ...


awwww!!!! So cute!!! Congratulationsss!!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

:happyboogie:So glad that you have a 2nd litter from Csabre. She's so very special! Karacal would be a great name also... like the Caracal but with a K instead of a C. another cat name... Don't think I've ever seen it as a GSD name either. I know there's a LOT of folks waiting patiently for one of her kids! Congrats!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL Yes, Karacal is on my list.....gotta use "family names" like Kyra and Kougar! Kaos and Kairo ( also family names) are on my list and picked by buyers...

Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice, Lee!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> - couple look to be DARK - please Csabre, make one your twin for me!!!!


I bet you've got some buyers that are hoping for Csabre twins as wel!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ya think????? They will be so lucky if they are like their momma!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on your beautiful litter!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> Ya think????? They will be so lucky if they are like their momma!


 Yes


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

So adorable!!! All these puppy threads are really making me want a puppy!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats Lee ms Wolfstraum. You need Cat names , how about Kit-Kat, Kitten , or how about Kongo , Kalif , Kris-Kross .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a Kougar - my male of course! LOL LOL Can you see a big strong female named Kitten????LOL I have several "family names" to use for the k's - their grandmother Kyra, their uncle Cairo/Kairo....aunt Kelsey...

they are steadily gaining weight - over an ounce a day....very porky little hummers!

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on the pups!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Where is our cute puppy picture fix!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Lee! They all look great as does mom!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Any new pics of the "J's", "K's" and (what are Furious' babies "B's"?)?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

will put up a new thread of photos! the J's are getting big....and the K's are chubby!!!!! Furious' B v Starkenhund are coming on as well

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> will put up a new thread of photos! the J's are getting big....and the K's are chubby!!!!! Furious' B v Starkenhund are coming on as well
> 
> Lee


aranoid::gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin::shrug: :thinking:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> will put up a new thread of photos! the J's are getting big....and the K's are chubby!!!!! Furious' B v Starkenhund are coming on as well
> 
> Lee


:bump:

oke:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yes I know - mea culpa! I need to take more photos!!! Esp of the 3 demons and the diva! (the girls!)

Lee


----------

